# Time Magazine Article



## MrFSS (Mar 31, 2005)

In the _U.S. Snapshot_ area of the 4/4/05 _Time_ magazine there are comments about several places in the US and the cost to commute. Here are some highlights:

San Francisco is considering raising the ticket price of the Cable Cars to $5.00, up from $3.00. They feel only tourists really ride that system. Many are agianst what have been referred to as "Disneyland Prices" already, so it might not happen.

Chicago Transit Officials are considering raising El and bus tickets to $3.40, up from $1.75, and laying off 3,500 employees.

Miami's 1.9 mile Metromover will remain free to ride.

NYC has kept the $2.00 single ticket price but raised monthly and weekly passes.

Atlanta is installing flatscreen TVs in the cars in a hope to boost ridership so they can leave the fares as they are.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 31, 2005)

The only thing that keeps Metromover free in Miami is the 1/2 or 1% sales tax for transit. Almost immediately after the tax passed Metromover became free, prior to that it was 25 cents to ride with a free transfer from Metrorail. The tax has also kept Metrorail fares from rising as they are in other areas. It still surprises me though that Tri-Rail hasn't raised fares recently with the construction, fleet upgrades, and other miscellaneous problems.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacramento is talking about raising the transit fare from $1.50 with a free transfer on bus and light rail to $2.00 and eliminating the free transfer, while reiasing the monthly pass cost from $60 to $80. They're also talking about going to a zonal fare system on light rail based on distance. The service is bad enough and raising the fare will probably cost them riders instead of promoting ridership. They also need to do a better job of enforcing the "honor system" for fare payment on light rail. It's getting to the point where it is not really cost effective to ride transit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually I read that the CTA is considering cutting service by 36% and only raising cash bus fares to $2.00, if they don't get the funding they need.

I honestly doubt that spending money on flat screen TV's would increase ridership, but I could be wrong. I think most people are concerned about reliable service and getting to their destinate quickly.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 17, 2005)

The so-called "TVs" that some systems are installing are not intended to boost ridership (despite what spin their respective marketing departments may put on that garbage). Their purpose is to generate advertising revenue.

Milwaukee has a similar system on its buses (the same system is used by suburban Chicago's Pace bus operation). The ads are annoying and intrusive, but theoretically they generate revenue for the system through ads (I say theoretically, but don't feel like elaborating at this time).


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

I think that would be kind of a cool idea. Sometimes those train rides can be boring and if they showed advertisements, you'd probably get a lot of visibility, plus they could be mildly entertaining.

I know the CTA trains already have the plastic posters; high-tech would be cool, although the threat of vandalism would be something to think about; I wouldn't even THINK about putting flat screen TV's on the Red Line that's for sure :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

why ? Do they think they honestly doing good by raising up fares. Metrolink is raising it fares again but it like damn ......................how much do they think a person can afford ?


----------

